

Seven Habits Study Guide - vldx
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Seven_Habits_Study_Guide/Quick_overview_of_the_seven_habits

======
mfrankel
We did a 3 minute intro video on this. Take a look.
[http://www.brevedy.com/7-habits-3-minutes-
video/](http://www.brevedy.com/7-habits-3-minutes-video/)

Covey's stuff is pretty solid and researched based. You really have to read
the book. It's worth it.

------
kabouseng
Is there something similar for "How to make friends and influence people"?

~~~
mfP314
[http://www.westegg.com/unmaintained/carnegie/win-
friends.htm...](http://www.westegg.com/unmaintained/carnegie/win-friends.html)

[http://sameffect.com/how-to-win-friends-and-influence-
people...](http://sameffect.com/how-to-win-friends-and-influence-people-
summary/)

~~~
kabouseng
Thanks. I prefer the first one. The second one I did manage to google, along
with some others, but they are too verbose.

------
steverb
Actually, the study guide is pretty much the right length for the book.

They are all useful points, but the book itself beats the horse until it is
very thoroughly dead.

------
normloman
No shit? Effective people are proactive? And they seek win-win scenarios?

Tell me something I don't know.

------
cliveowen
Same old self-help bullshit.

------
ankitoberoi
Personally, I think HN is not the perfect place for self-help.

Also, I don't believe that any specific habits can you make you successful.

A lot of people became successful purely by probability.

~~~
theorique
_Also, I don 't believe that any specific habits can you make you successful._

Person "A": spends 105% of his income

Person "B": spends 85% of his income

Which habit do you think will lead to greater success?

~~~
ankitoberoi
Spending more than what you earn is not a habit, it's a disorder.

What I'm trying to say is that it does not work like that. If I were to follow
all that is said in such book/articles, will I automatically become rich or
successful?

~~~
theorique
Spending more than what you earn, as a repeated pattern of behavior, is
definitely a habit. Most people would agree that it's a bad one.

If you're waiting for some advice or recipe to make you "automatically" rich
or successful, you'll be waiting a long time. Nobody can guarantee that.

We can probably agree that there is a spectrum of habits that range from
"good" to "bad". Practicing good habits doesn't create automatic success, just
like practicing bad habits doesn't make success impossible, but there are
statistical trends.

------
islon
Reads like a self-help book...

